# je suis rendue (lecture)



## avago

Reading a book about a Canadian teenager who, in her turn, is reading Jane Eyre. She recounts the tale in brief and then says: _C'est là que je suis rendue. _(Meaning: That's as far as I've got.) I'm interested in this (non-reflexive) use of _rendre_ in this context and dictionary doesn't seem to offer this idea. Is this common usage?​


----------



## Laurent2018

Not really. It means "arrived at _destination_", and in your context, it seems to be a misuse.


----------



## avago

Grateful for your input Laurent. Could you perhaps give me an example of _rendre_ used (non reflexively) with the meaning you offer, in a sentence? It appears to have been written by a French-speaking Canadian. I have both French and English versions of the book so I'm pretty clear as regards their intention.


----------



## OLN

On trouve des illustrations dans le TLFi :


> *I. −* _Part. passé_ de _rendre*_.
> *II. −* _Adjectif_
> *A. −* *Arrivé à destination.* *Le temps de se dire bonjour (...) et nous partons, de manière à être rendus, à 1 heure moins le quart (...) au passage Verdeau *(Verlaine, _Corresp._, t. 1, 1864, p. 14)._ *Vous n'aviez qu'à prendre par la crête: vous étiez rendu en cinq minutes!*_ (Vercel, _Cap. Conan_, 1934, p. 162).
> *B. −* Extrêmement fatigué, fourbu. Synon. fam. _crevé. _
> RENDU : Définition de RENDU



Tu constates que c'est assez étrange de dire  "c'est là que je suis arrivé à destination".
On dit plutôt _J'en suis là / C'est là que j'en suis, Je suis arrivé là._


----------



## avago

Merci OLN. .. Pour les définitions TLFi .. et aussi pour les exemples des possibilités variées. Je les ai notés.


----------



## jekoh

The original sentence is perfectly fine. _J'en suis rendu là = j'en suis arrivé là. _Perhaps it's less common without "en"_ ?_

Voir cet exemple tiré de Définition de : être rendu / Bob | ABC de la langue française
1966 _Teal en est rendu à un stade où il ne veut plus qu'une chose : qu'on lui foute la paix_ source : 1966. Calone est arrivé
où on voit bien que ça ne veut pas dire « à destination ».


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I'd say it means "that's as far as I got", or maybe even "that's where I gave up" ('couldn't read any farther')?


----------



## avago

Definitely : as far as she got. She continues at intervals throughout the tale. (Jane, le renard et moi.) I do appreciate these responses. The wording was unfamiliar to me, but equally so with _en_. Yet I recognize that _en_ is used in some ways I have yet to get my head around. Encounters (repeated) are essential in achieving that. And it's so handy to be able to seek clarification, confirmation, expanded understanding amongst those who know! IUn grand merci à tous.


----------



## tartopom

avago said:


> C'est là que je suis rendue.


I never use that wording.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

tartopom said:


> I never use that wording.



Dirais-tu "C'est/C'était là où je me suis rendu(e)." ? (for the "I gave up" meaning)


----------



## tartopom

I can hear people saying ' Hier, je me suis rendue à la boucherie'. I'd probably say 'Hier, je suis allée à la poissonnerie.'.



ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> for the "I gave up" meaning)


Gave up? Do you mean 'C'est là où j'ai laissé tomber.'? Oh, sorry I guess you're speaking about me being a soldier. Correct?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ah! ah! Sous-entendu "C'était à cet endroit (dans le livre) that I 'gave up (on) reading' it", abandoned my attempt to read it.


----------



## tartopom

Oh, OK.   Then the suggestion before the story about the soldier,i.e., 'C'est là où j'ai laissé tomber'.


----------



## JClaudeK

tartopom said:


> 'C'est là où j'ai laissé tomber'.


Ou bien "....... j'ai jeté l'éponge".


----------



## jekoh

Le sens dans la phrase d'origine n'est pas vraiment _to give up / abandonner / jeter l'éponge_ mais simplement _en être arrivé là._



ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Dirais-tu "C'est/C'était là où je me suis rendu(e)." ?


Non, _se rendre_ ne convient pas, ça signifie _aller_.


----------



## avago

Returning to this thread, I'm considering the use of _*être*_ as auxiliary. Not reflexive and not one of the usually listed verbs requiring *être*. My guess is  its use could be explained in this context (my original context .. not soldiers nor any kind of giving up) by the fact that the meaning is equivalent to *arriver* which does require _*être*_.


----------



## catheng06

Bonsoir,

Pour info et si ça peut servir à comprendre mieux, dans le nord de la France on dit parfois : "et ben, on n'est pas rendu" et cela veut dire : on n'est pas au bout de nos peines/ on n'est loin d'avoir atteint le but, il y a encore plein de boulot.....


----------



## jekoh

Ça se dit surtout dans l'ouest plutôt que dans le nord : On n’est pas rendu…

@avago : _être_ is the verb


----------



## avago

Merci catheng .. et jekoh. Je comprends qu'on doit utiliser être. Je cherche à trouver une bonne explication de la raison au cas où on me demande ici.


----------



## Laurent2018

Avago, personne ne dirait "je me rends à la page 238 de mon livre", pas plus que "à la page 238, me voilà rendu/j'en suis rendu là".
Tu as raison d'évoquer "arriver", et l'utilisation correcte dans ton contexte serait "j'en suis arrivé là de l'histoire" parce que le verbe se prête à une expression qui indique une progression: je suis arrivé à un _stade_ de l'histoire, ce que ne permet pas "rendu".
De plus, mais là je m'interroge aussi, "rendu" n'implique-t-il pas un _déplacement_  matériel, physique?


----------



## ShivaChan

avago said:


> _C'est là que je suis rendue._





avago said:


> Is this common usage?


Yes.


tartopom said:


> I never use that wording.


It's used all the time in Québec.

"Je suis rendu au chapitre 8."
"Je me suis rendue au chapitre 3 avant d'arrêter de lire."


----------



## Laurent2018

Oui, c'est bizarre.


----------



## ShivaChan

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est bizarre.
C'est comme se rendre du point A au point B.
Je suis rendue à mi-chemin entre le point A et le point B.
C'est pareil pour la lecture.


----------



## Laurent2018

Alors je corrige mon #20: "Personne, sauf au Québec,...."
Navré, je n'y avais pas pensé.
Donc pas de déplacement matériel non plus?


----------



## avago

Merci pour vos idées Laurent .. et pour votre contexte Shiva Chan.


----------



## ShivaChan

Laurent2018 said:


> Donc pas de déplacement matériel non plus?


Pas nécessairement, non.

"Je suis rendue au coin de la rue."
"Je suis rendue au chapitre 8 dans le livre."
"Je suis rendue à la dernière scène du film."
"Je suis rendue au dernier niveau du jeu."

Particulièrement en réponse à "T'es rendu où?"


----------



## joelooc

"Mais ché pu où chu rendu"
Robert Charlebois, dans la chanson, "Lindberg"
Je crois qu'il faut considérer "je suis rendu" comme un bel exemple de present perfect du verbe "se rendre" (au sens d'aller, pas de_ surrender_) qui rend compte du résultat de l'action de se rendre comme son point d'arrivée: comme le disait OLN (#4) "où j'en suis". 
Autant les "États-Uniens" sont peu friands du present perfect , autant les Québécois ont su conserver le sens de ce "présent antérieur" baptisé "passé composé" en français, au grand désarroi de tout ceux qui ont un jour essayé de comprendre la grammaire française.


----------



## jekoh

avago said:


> Je comprends qu'on doit utiliser être. Je cherche à trouver une bonne explication de la raison au cas où on me demande ici.


Est-ce que vous comprenez pourquoi on utilise le verbe être dans _Je suis fatigué_ ?



Laurent2018 said:


> Alors je corrige mon #20: "Personne, sauf au Québec,...."


Il faut corriger encore pour ajouter la France, ou du moins certaines régions. Personne ne le dirait, sauf ceux qui le disent.


----------



## avago

jekoh said:


> fatigué


Yes.. that's an adjective. Present tense construction. I thought Je suis rendue was passé composé and rendue was past participle.


----------



## avago

Jekoh.. In my prior response above.. am replying to your question to me : _*Est-ce que vous comprenez pourquoi on utilise le verbe être dans Je suis fatigué ?*_


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

avago said:


> I'm interested in this (non-reflexive) use of _rendre_ in this context and dictionary doesn't seem to offer this idea. Is this common usage?​


As you say, it means nothing but "That's as far as I've got". Conjectures about giving up or surrender are misleading.
We've been explained that it's common in Québec as well as some regions in France.
"Et c'est là que j'en suis", "Et j'en suis là" are more familiar ways to me, living in France.


----------



## bearded

joelooc said:


> il faut considérer "je suis rendu" comme un bel exemple de present perfect du verbe "se rendre"


Est-ce que cela ne serait  plutôt _Je me suis rendu_?


----------



## ShivaChan

bearded said:


> Est-ce que cela ne serait plutôt _Je me suis rendu_?


Non. Les deux se disent mais le sens est un peu différent.

Je suis rendu à la page 8 = Je suis à la page 8 et je continue / je vais continuer à lire.
Je me suis rendu à la page 8 = J'ai lu jusqu'à la page 8 et j'ai arrêté de lire. (on ne sait pas si la personne va continuer à lire)

Je suis rendu à mi-chemin = Je suis en route et je suis à mi-chemin.
Je me suis rendu à mi-chemin = J'étais en route et j'ai arrêté / j'ai fait demi-tour à mi-chemin.


----------



## jekoh

Les deux se disent mais le passé du verbe "se rendre" n'est pas _je suis rendu_ mais bien _je me suis rendu_.


----------



## Bezoard

ShivaChan said:


> Je suis rendu à la page 8 = Je suis à la page 8 et je continue / je vais continuer à lire.
> Je me suis rendu à la page 8 = J'ai lu jusqu'à la page 8 et j'ai arrêté de lire. (on ne sait pas si la personne va continuer à lire)


Ce n'est pas la nuance que j'entends et que je fais à Paris.
Je suis rendu à  la page 8 : j'ai lu jusqu'à la page 8 et rien ne permet de dire si je vais continuer ou pas.
je me suis rendu à  la page 8 : mon professeur m'a demandé de prendre le livre et de me rendre à  la page 8. Je n'ai pas forcément lu les pages précédentes et ne lirai pas forcément les suivantes. J'ai juste ouvert mon livre à la page 8.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I'd say it means "that's as far as I got", or maybe even "that's where I gave up" ('couldn't read any farther')?



Right, it's "That's where I gave up." that would mean "C'est /C'était là où je me suis rendu(e)". My misreading.

I've just read Bezoard's #35  ; I would never have thought of that possibility! (Then again, I'm not a native.)


----------



## avago

Following with interest.


----------



## ShivaChan

Bezoard said:


> Je suis rendu à la page 8 : j'ai lu jusqu'à la page 8 et rien ne permet de dire si je vais continuer ou pas.
> je me suis rendu à la page 8 : mon professeur m'a demandé de prendre le livre et de me rendre à la page 8. Je n'ai pas forcément lu les pages précédentes et ne lirai pas forcément les suivantes. J'ai juste ouvert mon livre à la page 8.


Complètement différent ici.

"être rendu" veut carrément dire "être à un endroit" (physique ou non) dans le *présent*. Si quelqu'un dit qu'il est rendu au coin de la rue, il est *présentement* au coin de la rue.
Je suis rendu à la page 8 = je suis *présentement* à la page 8.
Je me suis rendu à la page 8 = j'ai lu jusqu'à la page 8 (dans le *passé*)

Se rendre à la page 8 implique que la personne a lu les pages précédentes.
Pour dire qu'on a ouvert le livre à la page 8, on dirait "Je suis allé à la page 8" ou simplement "J'ai ouvert le livre à la page 8".


----------



## avago

Ah. That clarifies what was continuing to puzzle me Shiva Chan. Canadian book, Canadian context ... Canadian explanation. Sorted. But I have also valued the perspectives from France and French usage there.


----------



## Laurent2018

Avago, as for objective resources, you can also ask your question in "Forum: Français seulement".


----------



## JClaudeK

ShivaChan said:


> Pour dire qu'on a ouvert le livre à la page 8, on dirait "Je suis allé à la page 8" ou simplement "J'ai ouvert le livre à la page 8".


C'est exactement ce que je dirais aussi.
Et c'est ce que dira "le prof moyen" ici (en France):
"Ouvrez votre livre à la page 8."  (Le livre n'est pas encore ouvert.)
"Allez à la page page 8."  (Le livre est ouvert mais à une autre page.)

Je ne dirais pas:


Bezoard said:


> je me suis rendu à la page 8


"Rendez-vous à la page 8."


----------



## Nanon

jekoh said:


> Il faut corriger encore pour ajouter la France, ou du moins certaines régions. Personne ne le dirait, sauf ceux qui le disent.


J'en suis. Exemples fictifs de choses que je pourrais dire aussi naturellement que _j'en suis à_, surtout pour des œuvres ou des choses un peu longues : Je suis rendue... à _Albertine disparue_ dans la _Recherche_ ; à la troisième saison de _La casa de papel_...



JClaudeK said:


> "Rendez-vous à la page 8."


Je ne dirais cela que pour un livre-jeu qui ne se lirait pas de façon linéaire : _Pour savoir ce que le colonel Moutarde faisait avec un chandelier dans la bibliothèque, rendez-vous à la page 8._


----------



## JClaudeK

Nanon said:


> Pour savoir ce que le colonel Moutarde faisait avec un chandelier dans la bibliothèque, rendez-vous à la page 8.


comme au jeu de l'oie "_Rendez-vous à la case ........_"


----------



## Bezoard

Ou au Monopoly.


----------



## Nanon

En fait, pour tout ce qui relève du jeu. Je viens de tomber sur ceci : Rendez-vous à la page 99 - La Libre
Il s'agit d'un test, ou plutôt d'un échantillonnage, qui consiste à lire la page 99 d'un livre pour savoir si on a envie de le lire ou pas.

Et sur les sites internet, on utilise facilement ce genre d'expressions : _pour tout renseignement, rendez-vous à la page « contact »._


----------



## BUCK52

avago said:


> Jekoh.. In my prior response above.. am replying to your question to me : _*Est-ce que vous comprenez pourquoi on utilise le verbe être dans Je suis fatigué ?*_


"être" est un verbe d'état. This kind of verbs are opposed to "verbes d'action" .


----------



## Laurent2018

JClaudeK said:


> "Rendez-vous à la page 8."



Ce n'est pas si négatif que ça, si exprimé par un prof, au lieu du sacro-saint "ouvrez vos livres page..." : moins impératif, plus collaboratif, plus enjoué, je trouve.


----------



## antha

J'ai toujours entendu ma famille (France- sud est) dire 'on n'est pas rendu" dans le sens de "ce n'est pas gagné, on n'a pas finis". C'est moins une notion de déplacement que de réussite/de capacité à faire quelque chose.


----------



## Nanon

antha said:


> J'ai toujours entendu ma famille (France - sud est) dire 'on n'est pas rendu" dans le sens de "ce n'est pas gagné, on n'a pas fini". C'est moins une notion de déplacement que de réussite/de capacité à faire quelque chose.


Oui, et c'est aussi avec ce double sens (arriver / parvenir) qu'on peut dire « On n'est pas couché », qui est également le titre d'une émission de télé diffusée à une heure tardive...
Au fait, bienvenu.e sur le forum, @antha !


----------

